# When can you bathe a puppy? is 8 weeks ok?



## yandesu (Dec 22, 2008)

After a rough play with my puppy today, we decided to give him a bath. (he had previously stepped on pee, and he was just getting really dirty)

after the shower he acted really tired... i don't know if he is really just tired, or he could be getting sick? Then I suddenly thought... was he even old enough for a bath?? I am really worried, thoughts?


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

What did you bathe him with? A puppy that young, I only use a mild baby shampoo. (Think Johnson's Baby Wash or Baby Magic.) Definitely too young for flea shampoo.


----------



## yandesu (Dec 22, 2008)

I used a Hartz regular shampoo (not a flea one)
He seems fine for the most part. still following me around. At this point it's hard for me to tell if he is behaving abnormal or not... He is just sleeping, but he would follow me out of the room when I try to leave.

IF he does get sick (ie. catch a cold), what would be the signs?


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

He should be okay. When I bathe babies I use warm water and baby shampoo.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

The most important thing when bathing a puppy, other than using a mild shampoo made for puppies, is to keep him warm until he's completely dry.


----------



## fun4pets (Dec 24, 2008)

A less potent shampoo is the best to use but before using anything try flipping the bottle over and reading the back. Usually the shampoo bottle will offer a general guideline as to the earliest age you can use the shampoo.

I know Bio-Groom makes some shampoos that are designed for younger puppies around the age of 8-12 weeks. You can check out their products at their official website: www.biogroom.com

They're a fairly large company so I'm sure you can find their products at any local pet store or online. Also, I'm pretty sure you can use their entire line of shampoos along with the spot on flea products and they won't affect the effectiveness because Bio-Groom doesn't use detergents in their ingredients.


----------

